# help restore an 88 pulsar nx se



## DJ Gizmo!!! (Aug 16, 2005)

alright i just got an 88 pulsar nx se with a CA18DE the car is in fairly good condition and im looking for donar parts so if interested with helping to get it on the road please post with info thanks DJ Gizmo


----------



## jaredNY (Aug 23, 2005)

DJ Gizmo!!! said:


> alright i just got an 88 pulsar nx se with a CA18DE the car is in fairly good condition and im looking for donar parts so if interested with helping to get it on the road please post with info thanks DJ Gizmo


what parts? you might want to check out the stuff at Auto Parts Train. i recently purchased replacement parts for my dad's 1990 pulsar nx there. dunno if this'l be of help but u can try it out anyway... :fluffy:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

if you are interested in getting some new OEM parts for cheap, try www.oem-surplus.com . 

the parts are new, the prices are good. I have bought a few parts from them. Very good guys to deal with.


----------



## DJ Gizmo!!! (Aug 16, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks everyone for all the info so for so good


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

parts parts parts!!! over 1/2 off

oem surplus should just be in a sticky.


----------

